# Good little hour of fishing at Sunglow Pier 11/13/05 (Cobia??)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fished the hour before dark at Sunglow last night using frozen shrimp. 

I caught this nice little Pompano that was 20 inches:









My buddy Scott who just moved down from N.C. caught his first Red (underslot):









I caught about 20 of these underslot Puppy Drum:









Also caught a good bit of Blues:









We released everything except for the Pompano which was filleted and cooked at Crabby Joe's.
We were fishing up front, but the guys at the end were throwing Gotcha plugs and got 4-5 Spanish Macks each. HERE IS THE CRAZY PART: 2 Cobias were hooked, but only 1 was brought up. The first one was a big boy who was brought to the pilings and broke off. The second one was 27 inches and was released. All in all, a good day fishing on Sunglow Pier.

A little humor, me and 3 of my buddies did a chalk outline in front of our buddies house last night with DO NOT CROSS sheriff's line. About an hour before he got back from Ft. Lauderdale we called him and told him there were a bunch of Sheriff's cars out front of his house to get him freaked out. Then we called him a 1/2 hour later and told him they were gone, and not to worry, it looked like they might have been at his neighbors house, and to call me when he got home to make sure everything was ok. When he got to his house he called freaked out saying somone got shot on his doorstep and there was a chalk outline, etc... HE WAS FREAKED! Then we told him he got PUNKED  Here is a pic of the fake crime scene, hope it doesn't affect his resale value:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Punked was great*

That was the best... He must of freaked...
Nice pomp...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice fish*

That looks like a good day of fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics..*

nice fish.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

you don't by any chance have any of that pompano left over do you? just kidding, nice fish


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Dude*

That is SERIOUSLY NOT a picture of you lipping a bluefish is it??????


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

My name is KodiakZach, not FingerlessZach  

Hell no, I lip those Blues with my special Blue Derigger contratption, thing-a-ma-jig, whatcha-ma-callit. Actually... it's a cheap pair of Wal-mart needlenose pliers


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*don't shop at walmart....*

Just had to get that out... They cost me business and hurt our society as a whole. They control too much and send our money to china.... I am in produce and watched them run many people out of business....  :--| 
Sorry about the rant... I feel better...
Nice fish... Pomps that big are very poor tasting.. I could come take that off your hands to help you...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry fellas, Mr. Pompano was filleted and cooked less than an hour after catching him. 

In regards to Wal-Mart, it's easy to hate them and what they've become, however they have held our Nation's inflation rate down and sure made it convenient to buy fishing gear 24x7. It is a shame that the (supplier) business practices that Wal-Mart pioneered have pretty much required their suppliers to outsource if they even want to stay in business. 

If you hate them that much, here is some good news: There is only so big an entity can get before they start to decline and fall. Just like the mighty Roman empire, in time Wal-Mart will fall too. In the meantime, run out and get ya sum *SAM'S Chocolate Chip Cookies*... MMM MMM GOoooD!


----------



## Thrappas (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice fish Zach... you are gangsta! Some out of towner actually landed a 42" Cobia on frozen shrimp off Sunglow this morning before noon. I know, I know..... WTF!!!, right?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Cobia off the pier? It's strange but I think that the big big rays are coming in closer here lately and the cobe's are swimming alongside and beneath them.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Kz*

I'm gonna be in your neck of the woods (well Orlando anyway) for about a week and a half starting Saturday and I'm gonna come see what's doin over there. I'm gonna go back over your old posts for some pointers, but remind me of your most often used rig? The sea striker dual pomp right? 

I'm traveling light so I'll probably just bring my 7' 1-3oz spinner- you just work the pilings most times right? Thanks bro.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sea striker dual pomp is great but be warned if the Blues are running... they will tear them up in no time. Also any fish finder rig with as little weight as you can get away with and approx. 2ft Vanish flourocarbon leader and 2/O Gamagatzu(sp?) circle hook or 1/0 to 2/0 Owner hooks (non-circle). 

Been having the best luck on very fresh dead (peeled and smashed) shrimp.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks bud*

I'll let you guys know the days/night I'll be out there. Show me how to find em and I got your beers


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Otter he's going to be waiting for you now. show you where all the fish are  next time your going I need to go.
Fisherkid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, to answer your question, I have been fishing up front lately around the pilings or 10-15ft out from the pilings. Best time to fish has been in the last 2-3 hrs up until sun down. After it gets dark, you can go fish for Whiting at the end of the pier with peeled shrimp. We were busting them one after another at the end last night, none with really any size to them though. I did hook into one good size Red but I pulled the circle hook out of his mouth. He picked up my bait and started running for about 5 seconds but he never took the hook  

As for rods, I use a 6.5' and a 7' medium heavy action rod with a 4000 class spinning reel. Do you use braided line Otter?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

KZ I though you don't use circles?
Fisherkid


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> Do you use braided line Otter?


right now I've got 8/30 pp on it. I usually just tie my own dropper rigs w/ 30 or 50lb ande depending on the target. Think I should twist up some floro for this? They're a little pickier in that clear fl water I bet.

BTW- just talked to my bro and Wed the 23rd is gonna be the day. If anybody's interested swing on through. I'll be wearing a brown basspro hat and a big right shoulder tat.

Nick


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Night fishing Floro doesn't matter but I have definitely been catching more in the day time using it over the 50-lb Ande Mono I had been using before. 30-lb PowerPro should be fine, unless you are trying to horse some of those fat Reds out from the pilings. I went up to 50-lb after losing several on 30-lb PP.

As far as the 23rd, do me a favor and remind me a day before. I'll also shoot you an IM with my cell phone in case you get out there and don't see me. Sounds good tentatively.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> KZ I though you don't use circles?
> Fisherkid


I didn't until I ran out of Owner J-hooks about 2 weeks ago when I was Mango fishing. I didn't want to, but all I had were 2/0 Gamagatzu circle hooks so I said what the hell... I'll try them. I ended catching about 30 Mangos and perfected the art of using the circle hook (and there is an art to it). I guess you could say that "I have been hooked" on circles every since.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I like circles*

Get the owners.
I didn't know there was an art  you just start reeling when you get a hit. thats what I do and I usally catch alot. I'll post a report.


KodiakZach said:


> Night fishing Floro doesn't matter but I have definitely been catching more in the day time using it over the 50-lb Ande Mono I had been using before. 30-lb PowerPro should be fine, unless you are trying to horse some of those fat Reds out from the pilings. I went up to 50-lb after losing several on 30-lb PP.


The dual pomp rigs have kahle hooks. Do you tie your own rigs now?
Fisherkid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I do tie my own Pomp rigs sometimes using 80-lb PowerPro, but it's a waste when the Blues are running cuz they tear them up too. As for the Kahle hooks, I have yet to find any that are identical to the ones that come on the SeaStriker, but if I did I would probably tie all my own dual pomp rigs.

On a final note, went to Sunglow this evening. Hooked into an approx. 35-inch Redfish and my 50-lb PowerPro broke as I was trying to keep him out of the pilings. I hooked him in about 3-ft of water on incoming up front using fresh dead peeled shrimp. If you catch him, I want my 2/0 hook back, you can keep the 2-ft Floro leader hanging out of his mouth though  

Oh yeah, wrapped up the evening by catching 3 to 4-lb BULL WHITING at the end. Those puppies put up a helluva fight when they get that huge.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> I do tie my own Pomp rigs sometimes using 80-lb PowerPro, but it's a waste when the Blues are running cuz they tear them up too.


How do you tie your rigs? what knot? I forgot how to tie the dropper loop after not doing it for awhile and I have to relearn. This is a thread from the Maryland board here that I posted in.Dropper loop 
Fisherkid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I use the dropper loop when i tie Pomp rigs, it's extremely easy to tie...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Now you hurt my feelings*

I take it you read the thread  
Fisherkid


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*went to BP last night and got my FL rig*

got a new 8' penn power stick 1/2-3 and a daiwa 4000 series. Picked up some 30# floro and tied up some rigs. Ready to go bro, don't chase em off b/4 I get there!


----------

